# Teacup agility prizes need input...



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

We will again be hosting an Teacup trial in October. I was thinking of raffles and would like all of your input. Would you spend $5 or $10 for the chance to win a jump? It would have the 5-way competition style feet and the clip and go jump cup strips. The cost to make this type of jump would run our club between $35-$37. We would offer one each day.
What do you all think? Thanks!!!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally, I think a $10 ticket for a $35 dollar prize is way too hefty for a raffle unless it benefitted something near and dear to me. What my breed club would do would be to ask the club members to donate new items and then they would sell a string of tickets for a certain price, something like 10 tickets for $5, 20 for $10 and what they called a "stretch" for $20. (A stretch was the length of the arms stretched out). You could either have brown bags for people to put their tickets in for each donated item, or just pick numbers and have people select as their numbers were called. For a trial, I think it would be easier if you just used the brown bags. Someone perhaps the judge could pick the winning ticket from each brown bag. Just a suggestion. (The jump could be the "grand" prize).


----------



## landisbuzz (Jul 30, 2011)

Before my opinion is given much weight, please note that I am still very new to trials and the sport of agility.
Would I spend $5 on a jump prize raffle? Maybe.
Would I spend $10? no
Would I consider the raffle if the jump was somehow customized a bit to represent the club or trial with a special color or logo or paint job or something that would indicate the trial/club experience? A stronger maybe.

Personally, I am at the level where anything that showcases the agility event or club sponsoring the event is a big draw to me. I realize to many this may not be worth a raffle, especially if you have participants who are already involved in the club. But, a gift collection of a couple of items that are imprinted with the event trial and dates or the sponsoring club would be a nice souvenir (and worth a $5 raffle as long as it is more than just one apparel or item).


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Just trying to figure out what would be a desirable cost for tickets. This will be the first time that we will raffle off jumps. I build the equipment for the club and have had members approach me to build equipment for them to buy. We usually do baskets with toys, gift certificates etc. Anyone else?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah around here tickets are usually ~ $1 for 1, $5 for 7, $10 for 16...something along that line. People feel like they are getting more chances for their money that way even though you're giving out the same number of things. The better the items in the raffle, the more $ people spend on tickets and the more full those buckets are. I've been to trials where they give away jumps, tunnels ($100+ value) and even a vacation for two and it's always the same cost for tickets...but boy oh boy are some of those ticket bags full.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Yeah around here tickets are usually ~ $1 for 1, $5 for 7, $10 for 16...something along that line. People feel like they are getting more chances for their money that way even though you're giving out the same number of things. The better the items in the raffle, the more $ people spend on tickets and the more full those buckets are. I've been to trials where they give away jumps, tunnels ($100+ value) and even a vacation for two and it's always the same cost for tickets...but boy oh boy are some of those ticket bags full.


Thanks Shaina! What you said makes sense. Guess we are better off doing the $1 tickets and see how it works out as far as being a fund raiser. Wow a vacation for two!! That would definitely be a great prize how many tickets did you buy?!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't know they had a raffle and didn't bring cash :'(. The vaca would've been nice, but I really wanted a tunnel!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah for the dog playground in the backyard! I would have preferred the tunnel too. They are just so expensive.


----------

